# 4 strain medical grow



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 13, 2011)

hey people i'd like to share my current medical grow. 

set up: 

5x5 grow tent
3.5 gallon grow bags 
80% FF ocean forest %20 roots organic
technaflora and advanced nutrients
1000 watts digital in an air cooled hood
140 cfm inline fan and ducting for hood
190 cfm can fan with 4" carbon scrubber
CO2 supplemented
fan for canopy air circulation

strains and veg time:

2 Sage n Sour (th seeds) 5 weeks.
3 Phatt Fruity (barney's farm) 4 weeks.
2 Bullshark (bulldog coffee shop) 4 weeks.
3 Mama Mia (seedsman) 2 are 4 weeks one is 3 weeks.
1 Lowryder #2 (joint doctor) 4.5 weeks.

Topping and low stress training everything was untied before the switch to 12/12.
canopy is 4 x 4  
plants are approximately 16-18 inches from dirt to canopy top
12/12 started on 3/9/11 :lama:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 13, 2011)

Whats supplemented CO2? A generator? Looks good.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 13, 2011)

:ciao: Welcome to M.P.!You have a really nice looking garden there, the canopy has a very nice uniform look. Keep up the good work! A.M.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 13, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Whats supplemented CO2? A generator? Looks good.




sry i'm using a tank with solenoid regulator and timer running 1cfh 15 minutes every hour during lights on


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 13, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> :ciao: Welcome to M.P.!You have a really nice looking garden there, the canopy has a very nice uniform look. Keep up the good work! A.M.



thanks for the kind words. i'm hoping it stays even... i guess we'll see in a few weeks. i like to undo all the area's i tied before i put em in flower and they usually hold there shape pretty well.


----------



## blackwind (Mar 13, 2011)

This one looks interesting, I think I'll keep an eye on it. Green mojo to ya


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 14, 2011)

blackwind said:
			
		

> This one looks interesting, I think I'll keep an eye on it. Green mojo to ya



thanks for the green mojo blackwind! 

everything should go very smoothly, i'll update pictures every few days or so.

the only problems i've had was some stress on three of em from initial transplant shock and one of the sage n sours is having problems with slight phosphorus and potassium deficiencies. i'll try to get a picture today if i make it over to check on them (i rent a room in a basement) so you guys can see what i mean.


----------



## RABBIT (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks great MM, I might be an evil Buckeye but I know my ganja...you're gonna have a gang of kickazz nugs in there!


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 14, 2011)

RABBIT said:
			
		

> Looks great MM, I might be an evil Buckeye but I know my ganja...you're gonna have a gang of kickazz nugs in there!



thanks rabbit, i'm hoping for 18 oz... you ever go to any festivals in ohio? i go to nelson ledges in garrettsville at least once a year.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 14, 2011)

here's each plant then the over all.

Mama Mia:





Phatt Fruity:





Bullshark:




Sage n Sour:




Lowryder#2 top:



group:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 14, 2011)

:smoke1: :farm:


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :smoke1: :farm:



you going to hash bash in ann arbor on the 2nd?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely, might drive the bus over!


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 14, 2011)

looks good my friend welcome go BUCKEYES lol. I make my way to the ledges here and there i scuba dive there to


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Absolutely, might drive the bus over!



lol i'm taking the train


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 15, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> looks good my friend welcome go BUCKEYES lol. I make my way to the ledges here and there i scuba dive there to



yeah it always seems like there's someone there scuba diving. i've never been but i bet it's pretty cool down there.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah im only about 45 mins away from there


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 18, 2011)

one week of 12/12 down. 8 inch stretch. 

View attachment group318.jpg


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 19, 2011)

MichiganMedhead said:
			
		

> one week of 12/12 down. 8 inch stretch.


Looking good MM... Keep it up and they'll pump it out for you!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 19, 2011)

MM, your garden looks awesome! You are gunna have some monsters when you're done. How tall are they now?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice grow going on, MM! The train...sounds like a smokeless trip, maybe you'll find me at the big grey school bus! I'll have my bongs and plenty of meds!


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 19, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Nice grow going on, MM! The train...sounds like a smokeless trip, maybe you'll find me at the big grey school bus! I'll have my bongs and plenty of meds!



i'll keep my eye out


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 19, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> MM, your garden looks awesome! You are gunna have some monsters when you're done. How tall are they now?



there between 20-24 inches tall.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 22, 2011)

just under 2 weeks of 12/12 

View attachment IMG_0823.jpg


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just popped in to check up on the ladies; looking good over here medhead!


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 26, 2011)

day 16 12/12. the pic of the right side canopy isn't laoding correctly, or i just fudged it up when i saved it.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 30, 2011)

sage n sour day 20 12/12 macro shot.... i'll get more pics when i check on em later.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Mar 31, 2011)

here's the overall on day 22 of flower. i have individual plant shots, if you wanna see any strain by its self let me know.

photo taken with my cannon powershot g9 using indoor setting and no flash, looks great for being under hps imo :lama:


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 4, 2011)

hey it's day 26 and it's starting to smell nice


----------



## Roddy (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks good too, nice job!!!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 4, 2011)

thats some nice lookin buds:smoke1:


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey Michigan, nice looking crop you got there. :hubba:  And very nice selection of strains. Thank you for the help on the other thread with also providing the picture of that dreadful bug!!! Luckily i haven't found something like that on mine yet, i only collect ladybugs from around and transfer them over to the plant. Anyway, Green Mojo coming to you.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Looks good too, nice job!!!



thanks guys.
it'll be nice when there done, i'm gunna try to do a legal greenhouse grow next


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2011)

Post plenty of pics and info, I'll follow as this interests me. How are you going to make that greenhouse pest proof...the 2 legged pest, that is?


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Post plenty of pics and info, I'll follow as this interests me. How are you going to make that greenhouse pest proof...the 2 legged pest, that is?




location, location, location. 
and maybe a shotgun.

the greenhouse is gunna be 10x12 and i'll prolly do 2-4 plants. i'll be growing other veggies and whatnot in there, but i have alot of planning in a short amount of time. i hope to have it all set up by mid may. i found a brand new greenhouse kit thats pretty nice for a very nice price, so it's all kinda on a whim.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

Dude! You are rockin that garden! You are gunna have some really good meds!


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 5, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Dude! You are rockin that garden! You are gunna have some really good meds!



thanks man i appreciate the kind words... i'm really excited about one of the sage n sours... unfortunately it's the one i didn't take clones from cuz it was smaller. i guess it can be my 1st plant to reveg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats what i would do if i found a great pheno. Keep up the good work.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 10, 2011)

31 days 12/12 
just random shots
i found a banana on one of the phatt fruities so i killed it and made butter.... spent about 7 hours scouring the rest of the plants and couldn't find any more.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 10, 2011)

You should probably post the hermie report in the hermie tracker thread....not sure where that is exactly, but could be strains or somewhere like that!

Sorry to hear about the hermie, hope the gals are all ok! They look great, btw!!


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 10, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> You should probably post the hermie report in the hermie tracker thread....not sure where that is exactly, but could be strains or somewhere like that!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the hermie, hope the gals are all ok! They look great, btw!!




thanks roddy, i'm sure the girls are fine, it wasn't mature enough to put off pollen and after looking for more i saw no signs of seeds developing.... but ya never know.



i'd rather not post on a hermie tracker thread... considering i'm using feminized seeds and imo they are genetically more likely to go hermie due to stress, and a very small percentage can even be hermies from the get go. 
                          ^^^^only opinion^^^^
imo the hermie was my fault not the breeders. i've used Barney's Farm fems a lot and this is the first herm on one of there strains... blue cheese and red diesel finish nice in michigan outside. i guess i love em too much to blame em


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 17, 2011)

day 39 12/12 update. hope all your guys grows are going well too  




















































View attachment 221685_117640794981402_100002064471495_145576_44135_n.jpg


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 17, 2011)

.....


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 21, 2011)

6 weeks 12/12.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice garden MM! The macro shots are superb... Do you use a tripod?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 21, 2011)

That sea of green has turned into a sea of colas :aok: much mojo for ya mate!


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 21, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Nice garden MM! The macro shots are superb... Do you use a tripod?



thanks man

and nope, no tripod, i just use a canon powershot g9


----------



## frankcos (Apr 21, 2011)

They look sugar coated..There gonna be some good smoke.Looks great.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice tent grow MM... What are the dimensions on that thing? How many plants in your canopy? Looking good broman, keep it up!:cool2:


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Nice tent grow MM... What are the dimensions on that thing? How many plants in your canopy? Looking good broman, keep it up!:cool2:




thanks gixxer 

it's a 5ft x 5ft x 7ft tent, i have 2 sage n sour, 2 phatt fruity, 3 mama mia, and 2 bullshark. i started with 4 mama mia but traded one off to a friend for some clones, i also had 3 phatt fruity but one had a nanner on it so i made it into cookies. 

REMOVED


> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here. The purchase or sale of any items through this site is not allowed. To purchase or sell something, you must first let this total stranger know exactly who you are and where you live. That just isn't smart.


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

> 12.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or *solicitations, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in Marijuana Passion Forums*. This includes *any* solicitations to buy or sell a product or service of any kind.
> 
> 15. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason. *The moderators reserve the right to refuse or delete any message for any reason*.


...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ninja edit!:rofl:


----------



## Staffy (Apr 23, 2011)

wow ur tent looks great. i hope i can get mine abit like urs. great job buddy!!


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 23, 2011)

EDIT

"How about this?"... a 48 hour suspension...


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 25, 2011)

how bout this hick, 
you just abused your "power" cuz i didn't break the forum rules in my last post, and now this journal is over.... yeah you can delete for any reason, but i just said the two local dispensaries where i get my medicine if i have to.... cuz i'm a legal cardholder. douche.

you can delete this too buddy, cuz i'm done here.

have fun soliciting business for the attitude and walmart


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2011)

:baby:  resort to name calling when the have no other defense 
 you were asked,.. then you were told,.. "you" made the choice, not I. 
Accept the responsibility of your own action, stop playing the victim of power abuse. 

You are a guest in MP's house. When you fail to respect that, you choose your own demise. You're just another on the long list of ppl that seem to think they can come into "our" house, and tell us how to run it. 
We don't miss any of them either. :hubba:


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 25, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :baby:  resort to name calling when the have no other defense
> you were asked,.. then you were told,.. "you" made the choice, not I.
> Accept the responsibility of your own action, stop playing the victim of power abuse.
> 
> ...




are you asking me to call you names? 
cuz i don't see where i called anyone anything besides there screen name in this forum. 

it's ok i don't expect to be missed.

1st you told me by saying i was only keeping 3 oz (which i will have to to to stay legal, using 1/2 oz to make edibles and 2.5 to smoke) i was soliciting... which is not.
then i was told telling people the dispensaries where i take my overages is soliciting, which by definition it is not.... 
i made the choice to follow the forum rules and you made the choice to still delete my post. 

this is my last post here, argue your point if you want for everyone to see, but you and i know what i posted not them.


----------

